# Buying vs borrowing books from the public library



## ErnestS (Feb 24, 2009)

At the risk of sounding stupid, I have to ask: Why do people choose to buy books over just checking it out from the library?

I know that some libraries are better than others.  But I find myself struggling between buying content for my kindle (which I just got this week) and just borrowing the book from the library.  I knew that I would struggle with this before buying my kindle, but I thought that the benefits of reading it on the device would completely erase the notion of getting the books for free from the library.

So far, I've bought one book for my kindle.  The book ("Dreams from my Father") currently has a wait list of 300 at my library, so I figured it was worth buying.  However, for most titles, I am able to get them either now or within 2 weeks.

Does anyone else have this problem or dilemma?  If so, what is your approach to buying and/or borrowing books?  I hate to feel buyer's remorse for my kindle, but I am starting to debate whether I made the right decision (especially, since I tended to borrow rather than buy books in the past).


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

Our library here is not great.  Books are wait-listed, unavailable, lost, stolen, and I always forgot to return mine, so borrowing wasn't free.  Sometimes it was hideously not free.  And, sometimes the wait on the latest book in a series would be more than 6 months, or the library didn't feel the need to order it yet, or just....It was insane.

I like to be able to read a book at my leisure, and I mean exactly at my leisure.  I don't want to wait for someone else to return it, and I don't care for deadlines put on me b/c someone else wants to read it.  It's too much like high school required reading in that case.  And if I want to read it again (which I frequently do), I don't want to have to go find it again.  Also, I like to make notes in my books, and highlight ideas or quotations, or things I want to research later.  All of which i can do with my kindle without actually having to have a physical book.

The good news is that if you feel you made the wrong decision, you can send it back within 30 days.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm right there with you. I have always been a big supporter of my local library. I have six books out right now.... Also, the libraries here in Waukegan and nearby Gurnee are excellent. Well stocked, clean, brightly lit. Lots of computers, audio/visual materials, events. They are a pleasure to visit.

I also use a nifty little Mac program called Library Books that keeps track of my library accounts... It tells me what I have out, when it is due, what holds I have, and when they are available.

That said... I've had my Kindle since November, and I am really leaning towards buying e-books vs. borrowing... I do most of my reading in bed, and using the Kindle is so much easier.... In the past month I have purchased 5 books, I don't think I've bought that many books in the last five years. I try to keep them under $6 each.... I keep a wishlist on Amazon of the books I want to read, and I sort it by price. If one comes below $6, I download it.


----------



## chobitz (Nov 25, 2008)

Also lets talk about unsanitary conditions eww
I got a book at the library last year that was old yellowed so I know was filled with book mites (yuck!  ) and had stains that were just gross. I always felt liking washing my hands or wearing gloves while reading it. Even new books have suspicious stains!
I also hated waiting lists for the books I was dying to read.
Thankfully I have my K1 Phoebe so I don't have to read nasty library book!


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> ...and I always forgot to return mine, so borrowing wasn't free. Sometimes it was hideously not free.


We must be long lost sisters!! I am not even allowed near the library for fear that I will rack up a bill. Who has a bill at the library?!?!? ME...that's who!  The price of the Kindle and all the books I buy is pennies compared to what I owe the library in late book check-ins.  I am surprised that have not come after my house and kids...wait, they might charge me more if they took my kids.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Do not forget about all the free books out there for the Kindle. You really do not have to ever buy a book unless you want to.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

BambiB said:


> We must be long lost sisters!! I am not even allowed near the library for fear that I will rack up a bill. Who has a bill at the library?!?!? ME...that's who!  The price of the Kindle and all the books I buy is pennies compared to what I owe the library in late book check-ins.  I am surprised that have not come after my house and kids...wait, they might charge me more if they took my kids.


lol, if we're long lost sisters, it won't do them any good to take your house: they'd just have to clean it up first. And perhaps pair up the socks. and toss the pizza boxes. But I digress. 
rofl, Dad's first question was "Why not go to the library?"
Okay, 
1. Dad has never, to my certain knowledge, set foot in a library in his post-college life.
2. I can't. I owe them money. A LOT of money. I'm a little surprised they don't leave dead books in my bed to get my attention. Perhaps they keep tripping on the pizza boxes.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

My K2 arrived yesterday and I was considering downloading a new book (the next in the Sookie Stackhouse series).  I looked it up and decided just to check it out at the local library.  We're fortunate to have a really nice library, so I try to support it when I can.  Its also important for me to show my kids by example of my support for the library.  I want them to love it as well.

I find I'm more likely to purchase a book if I'll be referring to it over time, or if I think there is a chance I'll want to read it again in the future (I don't tend to re-read books).  Though with the Kindle I have fallen prey to the 'I'm warm under this blanket and I don't want to get up' purchase.  

As for late books, my library sends me an email two days before its due.  Otherwise I'd never remember.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Quite some time ago, long before Little Gertie arrived in my life, I stopped checking books out of the library.  That wasn't because I forgot to return them, but because the library forgot to give me credit for returning them.  

My mother got a letter that she hadn't returned three books.  She always takes out six and returns six.  We went back with the letter, they looked through the stacks, and found the books.  Big surprise.  

It was lack of efficiency on the part of the library staff (no matter which branch I went to) that stopped me from taking out books.  

For a while, I bought books at the library or wherever I could find cheap books, but now, I find many, many bargain and free books for Little Gertie.  

I'm committed to Kindle books at this point.  I will be buying a few DTV's but only because they aren't on Kindle and not likely to be.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Quite some time ago, long before Little Gertie arrived in my life, I stopped checking books out of the library. That wasn't because I forgot to return them, but because the library forgot to give me credit for returning them.
> 
> My mother got a letter that she hadn't returned three books. She always takes out six and returns six. We went back with the letter, they looked through the stacks, and found the books. Big surprise.
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same here. I checked out a book for myself and a few for my girls. We returned them when they were due. All books were accounted for except mine.

I never seem to finish the books by the time they are due back at the library. Also, I'm notorious for turning things in late like video rentals back when they used to charge late fees (thanks Blockbusters  ). Now if the library had a deal like netflix that would be cool! Got to love netflix!


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I just came home from visiting three different local libraries. lol. still there are some books/authors/series that I automatically buy. Books of genres that I don't usually read I check out at the library...depending on the wait.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

This is easy: The library wants them back. That's not a policy that I can identify with so I don't go there.


----------



## ErnestS (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the opinions.  I never considered what it would feel like to read without having any time constraint.  Now that I have a book on my Kindle, I'm finding that I am less conscious of my progress and perhaps more immersed in the content (while the opposite tends to happen when I read my DTBs from the library, as I'm always juggling with trying to consume all my books before the due date).

I think my strategy at this point will be to get newer/popular content on my Kindle while still using the library to supplement my reading habits.

Though, I suspect that over time, I might be swayed to read exclusively on my Kindle.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I still get books from the library.  I have always supported our local libraries and would miss the experience if I quit.  And not all books are Kindlized and I don't want to buy dtb's and then have to store or dispose of them after I read them.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I have bought a few books from Amazon ,less than 15. I have over a hundred classics that I got for free. The ability to get a free read makes the Kindle very worthwhile to me.


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

chobitz said:


> Also lets talk about unsanitary conditions eww


I have to agree with chobitz. Was that what used to be a fly or a booger on page 78? I also don't like 'marinara' stains...too many things can look like dried spaghetti sauce on a piece of paper. Don't get me wrong. I love my library. It is beautiful, and they have a lot of nifty things, like audio books, that I would never pay full price for to use (and then give away). When I browse for DTBs, I look almost exclusively at the 'new book' rack, or I search my library's database online and request books that were printed recently. My Kindle (it feels so good to say that) gives me a way to own the 'cover' to a world of books to read what I want, when I want. (I'm especially excited to use it on my next trip, and not have a three inch trilogy or a few paperbacks taking up space in my luggage.) However, I will still be making consistant pilgrimages to the library for reading material that I can leave at work and not worry about the security of my locker. And for my audiobooks to listen in to during my commute (That digital read-to-me voice just isn't cutting it for me. I like actors/actresses that do different voices for each character.).

For what its worth--my $0.02


----------



## Pawz4me (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm glad I'm not the only sanitation freak. When I bring books home from the library, the first thing I do is take an anti-bacterial wipe and clean the covers. Can't do that on the pages, though . . .

The time limit is also a big issue for me. Normally I go through a book pretty fast, but I hate feeling like I _have_ to.


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> This is easy: The library wants them back. That's not a policy that I can identify with so I don't go there.


HA! There's that too.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

My library has two rooms--one for the children's collection and one for everything else. There isn't much in it that I either haven't already read or wouldn't be caught dead reading. I suppose I could do inter-library loans but frankly that is a huge hassle and takes forever. If you live in a big city with a great library then go for it! But for the rest of us thank god for Amazon. I don't spend a lot of money on clothes, jewelry, etc and so feel no guilt whatsoever when I buy books. To me they are as important as food.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

I like my library, of course there are some things that are not available for one reason or another, and sometimes the wait lists are ridiculous.  But I generally have good borrowing experiences. The books are usually well kept (no jelly stains in between pages).  I think the NY public library tries to keep their books in good condition and replaces what they can when they can.  So as far as buying from Amazon and borrowing, I will continue to do both, because frankly I just love the library and don't think I can give it up.

Liz K.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Another reason I don't like the library is the mixed up jumble of books.  When I browse the stacks, I invariably find several books out of place and feel compelled to reshelve them.  

Now, I take my mother to the library and read my K in a comfy chair while waiting for her to find what she wants.  

I used to love libraries, but now I'm happy I don't have to be dependent on them anymore.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

robin.goodfellow said:


> lol, if we're long lost sisters, it won't do them any good to take your house: they'd just have to clean it up first. And perhaps pair up the socks. and toss the pizza boxes. But I digress.


Yep! We were separated at birth.


----------



## BambiB (Dec 22, 2008)

gertiekindle said:


> Quite some time ago, long before Little Gertie arrived in my life, I stopped checking books out of the library. That wasn't because I forgot to return them, but because the library forgot to give me credit for returning them.
> 
> My mother got a letter that she hadn't returned three books. She always takes out six and returns six. We went back with the letter, they looked through the stacks, and found the books. Big surprise.
> 
> It was lack of efficiency on the part of the library staff (no matter which branch I went to) that stopped me from taking out books.


I had this happen to me, too, but at my college library. I HAD to get it cleared up so that I would be able to get my diploma without paying for a book that was sitting of their shelf!


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

gertiekindle said:


> Quite some time ago, long before Little Gertie arrived in my life, I stopped checking books out of the library. That wasn't because I forgot to return them, but because the library forgot to give me credit for returning them.
> 
> My mother got a letter that she hadn't returned three books. She always takes out six and returns six. We went back with the letter, they looked through the stacks, and found the books. Big surprise.
> 
> It was lack of efficiency on the part of the library staff (no matter which branch I went to) that stopped me from taking out books.


Do they not give reciepts in that library. I'm real paranoid about that myself. I get the reciept, and then when I get home/work I check the computer to make sure it registered. I had some slight problems, but luckily they put a trace on it, and they have always found it and gave me the credit. I wouldn't have had to worry about it for a year from the date, and it is always cleared up within 2 weeks.


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838) (Feb 5, 2009)

busy91 said:


> Do they not give reciepts in that library. I'm real paranoid about that myself. I get the reciept, and then when I get home/work I check the computer to make sure it registered. I had some slight problems, but luckily they put a trace on it, and they have always found it and gave me the credit. I wouldn't have had to worry about it for a year from the date, and it is always cleared up within 2 weeks.


Not if you put the book in the book drop...


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

ogie287 said:


> Not if you put the book in the book drop...


Oh yeah, the dreaded book drop!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

busy91 said:


> Do they not give reciepts in that library. I'm real paranoid about that myself. I get the reciept, and then when I get home/work I check the computer to make sure it registered. I had some slight problems, but luckily they put a trace on it, and they have always found it and gave me the credit. I wouldn't have had to worry about it for a year from the date, and it is always cleared up within 2 weeks.


Nope, no receipts. And they only give one printout no matter how many books you check out at the same time. I used to put the due dates on the bookmarks I was using for each book. Otherwise, I'd have to keep searching for that silly slip of paper through all the books.

If you try to give the books to an actual person, they will silently point to the table with the sign "return books here."

You can see why I'm not too thrilled with borrowing books from the library. Once I got over grabbing every K-book in sight, I'm actually getting more books for my money than I did when I bought books at the library and Goodwill.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Pawz4me said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only sanitation freak. When I bring books home from the library, the first thing I do is take an anti-bacterial wipe and clean the covers. Can't do that on the pages, though . . .


That's funny.....I thought my sister and I were the only ones to do that!! I love our library and have used it many, many times over the last 20 years for myself and the kids, but sometimes it's just too gross to read a book from there. Most are ok, but sometimes I would get one (from inter-library loan that I couldn't pick out myself) that I just couldn't read for fear of catching some disease!  I am loving my Kindle and not having to touch some of the unsanitary books. I know, I am a germ freak, but we all know that if a book is not someone's own property, then some people don't care what they get on the books!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, I just posted too much in the quote above. The first line was from Pawz, the rest from me. 

Can someone tell me the the correct way to quote someone, without uncluding what I say in it also


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Nevermind, I figured it out. I tried it on another post and it worked just fine. Not sure what happened the first time, but I've figured it out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> Ok, I just posted too much in the quote above. The first line was from Pawz, the rest from me.
> 
> Can someone tell me the the correct way to quote someone, without uncluding what I say in it also


Hit the "quote" button at the top of the post you want to quote. The end of the quote should be [ / quote ] without the spaces. Then you can type in your response after that.

If you want to multi-quote, after you respond to the initial quote, scroll down and find additional posts and click on "insert quote."

You might like to check out Forum Tips. A lot of good info there.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Free Wifi (sometimes, depending on which library location)


----------

